# Meeting surgeon tomorrow...



## Oneofeach (Aug 21, 2011)

Have my pre-op apt tomorrow and will schedule surgery then. Just curious on what questions I need to ask him. I'm making my list. Any advice?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Well, I would ask how many of these he does per week. You want someone with lots of experience. What precautions will be used to prevent any damage to the parathyroids. Best wishes!


----------

